# brauche scheinbar eine initrd - Datei für Grub

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo.

Habe Gentoo aus Ubuntu raus installiert. Und zwar hab ich Grub dann gar nicht mehr laufen lassen, weil ja ohnehin Ubuntus Grub bootet. Vielleicht war das der Fehler. Jedenfalls sagt Ubuntus Grub, wenn er Gentoo starten soll, daß er eine Datei nicht findet (Error 15). Ich vermute, es fehlt die initrd. Die Gentoo-Anleitung übergeht die initrd (für den Fall der manuellen Kernelkonfiguration). Daher meine ich das. 

```
title         Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root         (hd0,10)

kernel         /boot/gentookernel ro root=/dev/sda11

## initrd         /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

boot
```

Dies steht in meiner Ubuntu-menu.lst. Die initrd-Zeile ist hier schon mal testweise auskommentiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. Ich brauche diese initramfs-Datei. Wo krieg ich die her?

(Stört euch mal bitte nicht an der nicht aktuellen Kernelnummer. Ich glaube, die ist hier irrelevant.)

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck erst ma in die .config Datei vom Gentoo Kernel. Ist das Initrd aktiviert? Wenn ja deaktivieren und dann nochma maken.

Hast du den SATA/IDE Treiber fest in den Kernel gebaut? Wenn nein, das musst du machen, sonst geht es nicht ohne Initrd. Grub ist es egal ob Inird da ist oder nicht. Wie lautet denn die genaue Fehlermeldung?

Was soll das "boot" unter der initrd Zeile sein? Das muss da weg.

Hier ma nen Beispiel:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo Kernel 64Bit

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

title=Gentoo Kernel save 64Bit

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoosave root=/dev/sda3 ro

```

Du musst auch nen krankes Partitionlayout haben bei sda11   :Shocked: 

Sebastian

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Du musst auch nen krankes Partitionlayout haben bei sda11  

 

Ich würde das nicht als krank bezeichnen. Manchmal braucht man halt so viele Partitionen   :Smile: 

[edit]Tippfehler korrigiert[/edit]

----------

## Hollowman

Da müsstens mindestens 8 Betriebssyteme installiert sein, damit scih das lohnt.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke! 

Fehlermeldung: Error: 15    File not found.

Dieses "boot" steht so in der Anleitung und den Beispielen in der menu.lst (nicht in der grub.conf!). Wir sind ja dort in dem Bereich hinter den automatisch beim Kernelupdate erstellten Einträgen. Und beim Yoper, meinem dritten Linux auf dieser Platte, klappt das auch mit diesem "boot". Ich glaube, das geht in Ordnung.

Wo liegt denn diese .config des Kernels noch mal? Versteh bitte die Frage, ich bin da erst seit heute Nacht dabei...

bierbauchangsthase

 :Confused:   :Idea:  Hey, kann es daran liegen, daß die /boot -Partition im Ubuntu, wo ja auch die Grub ausgeführt wird, einen andern Mountpoint hat als in der grub.conf von Gentoo, nämlich /mnt/Gentoo/boot statt /boot? Was ist mit der Option "noauto". die die /boot in der Gentoo-grub.config hat?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich muß jetzt leider weg und habe dann kein Netz mehr.

Hat nicht noch schnell jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Fangen wir mal anders an.

Wo kommt der Gentoo Kernel her? Wie hast du ihn konfiguriert?

Hast du Genkernel genommen oder hast du ihn selber gebaut mit

make menuconf

make

make modules_install

??

Das was ich oben gepostet habe ist meine menu.lst. Wobei menu.lst immer nur ein Symlink auf die grub.conf ist. Kann auch sein das es bei dir anders rum ist. Aber grub.conf und menu.lst ist immer die selbe Datei.

Sebastian

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke.

Jetzt bin ich wieder da und am Netz. Kernel selbst gebaut nach Anleitung im Buch: # make && make modules_install

 Die Vorlage für alles war ein stage3-tarball. Alle Schritte befolgt. Im Buch war zwar vom SCSI-Controler die Rede, dann kam aber nichts mehr. Ich habe beim Module-Ankreuzen gemerkt, daß zumeist alles richtig voreingestellt war. Daher habe ich das mit den Festplatten nicht mehr verfolgt. Wurde auch nicht mehr im Handbuch durchgespielt.

Vielleicht habe ich dann den falschen "kernel" rüberkopiert (also in Wirklichkeit eine Dummy-Datei). Ich finde dieses Verzeichnis "arch" gar nicht mehr, in dem die frischkompilierten kernel liegen sollen:  # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

 Vielleicht muß ich die Anleitung noch einmal durchspielen und mit chroot rüberwechseln und dann suchen ...

Beim Kompilieren habe ich an einem Punkt echt kämpfen müssen, nämlich bei der Auswahl der Prozessorfamilie. Irgendwie hätten da alle vier Möglichkeiten gepaßt. Ich habe dann nach der Lektüre einiger Wikipedia-Artikel "Core 2" angekreuzt, weil ich eben einen Penryn habe. Basta.

Danke. Ich bin übrigens in allem ganz entspannt, solange mein Ubuntu läuft. Da darf das Aufsetzen von Gentoo ruhig ein Jahr oder so dauern. Wichtig ist, daß es in fünf Jahren wirklich optimal läuft.

Danke nochmal

Da fällt mir noch was ein: ich habe ja aus einem laufenden Linux installiert und hatte viele Fenster offen, um nach den Daten und den Spiegelservern zu suchen. Einmal habe ich versehentlich das Fenster mit der installations-bash angeklickt und geschlossen. (Vor dem Kompilieren, glaube ich) Dann habe ich die chroot-Prozedur wiederholt und weitergemacht. Keine Fehlermeldung oder so was, also war ich der Meinung, daß alles paßt.Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Mon Jun 29, 2009 12:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

ich nehme zum Kernel bauen und installieren immer:

```
make all && make install && make modules_install
```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du hast garantiert die falschen Festplattentreiber installiert. Deshalb findet er die Kernel Datei nicht.

Liste doch bitte auch nochma dein Partitionsshema auf. Voralle wo ist gentoo root und wo liegt der Kernel. Am besten immer mir sdX oder hdX davor.

Sebastian

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Seltsam. Habe den kernel neu kompiliert, weiß jetzt auch, wo das Verzeichnis liegt, weiterhin: Fehler No. 15.

Es liegt, glaube ich, nicht an der initramfs, denn wenn ich die ganze Zeile aus dem Bootloader rausnehme, ändert sich gar nichts...

Wer oder was "mountet" eigentlich die root- und die boot- Partition? - d.h. wer stellt sicher, daß in /boot auch meine sda1 hängt? Das ist doch nicht Ubuntu. Wer oder was dann? Hat irgendeine fstab was damit zu tun? Sollte ich testweise die Ordner der Bootpartition in /boot auf sda11 reinkopieren? edit: dann kommt error 2: bad file or filesystem (oder so...)

Wäre ein chainload eine Idee? Dann müßte ich doch noch zwei mal den MBR überschreiben. Mach ich nicht so gern ...

edit: @Hollowman: danke, bitte nicht ärgern, wir haben scheinbar gleichzeitig gepostet.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

 :Exclamation:  sda1    ext2     150MB    /boot   kernel liegt im Ordner /gentookernel

(sda2 swap

sda3 extended

sda4 swap linux-swap (am Ende der Festplatte, für Yoper))

sda5 /tmp jfs 10GB

sda6 /var ext3 17,49GB  (  hier hat sogar das gparted im Ubuntu gemeckert, weswegen ich auf ext3 formatiert habe

(sda 7 -9 sind ubuntu, ubuntu2 und freiraum, alle ext3, alle nebeneinander und physikalisch hinter all dem Gentoo)

sda10   /portage jfs 2GB  (Einhängpunkt: /usr/portage ... den Ordner mußte ich erst erstellen. Da tut sich wohl noch nichts.) 

 :Exclamation:  sda11    gentooroot    ext3     22GB

sda12  /home     jfs 18,37 GB

sda13  /opt     jfs 17,3GB

sda 14  /usr     jfs   17,49GB

(sda 15 reiserfs yoper 40GB)

Lage: 1. boot-gentoo sda1   2, swap  

dann kommen in dieser Reihenfolge sda ...

5...6...14...13...12...10...11(=root-Partition)...dann ubuntu

Die seltsame Numerierung rührt von Umgruppierungen her! Ich bin nicht wahnsinnig! 

Jetzt suche ich die .config. Hier: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich hab noch was: 

```
sudo blkid

/dev/sda1: LABEL="/boot" TYPE="ext2" 

/dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" 

 

/dev/sda4: TYPE="swap" 

/dev/sda5: LABEL="/tmp"  TYPE="jfs" 

/dev/sda6:  SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" LABEL="/var" 

/dev/sda7:  TYPE="ext3" 

/dev/sda8: LABEL="ubuntu2" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 

/dev/sda9: LABEL="rest" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 

/dev/sda10: LABEL="/portage" TYPE="jfs" 

/dev/sda11: LABEL="gentooroot"SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 

/dev/sda12: LABEL="/home"  TYPE="jfs" 

/dev/sda13: LABEL="/opt"  TYPE="jfs" 

/dev/sda14: LABEL="/usr"  TYPE="jfs" 

/dev/sda15:  TYPE="reiserfs"
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

>  sda1    ext2     150MB    /boot   kernel liegt im Ordner /gentookernel

 

Liegt im ORDNER gentookernel, oder heißt die DATEI gentookernel?

Wenn es ein Ordner ist, musst du sowohl Ordner als auch Datei angeben. In etwa so:

```

title         Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root         (hd0,10)

kernel      /boot/gentookernel/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda11 

```

Aber wenn wirklich sda1 die Boot-Partition ist, wo auch der Kernel liegt, musst du auch die root-Option von Grub anpassen, da diese auf die Boot-Partition und nicht auf die Root-Partition zeigen muss. Nur der root-Parameter des Kernels muss auf die Gentoo-Root-Partition zeigen:

```

title         Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root         (hd0,0)

kernel      /boot/gentookernel/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda11 

```

EDIT:

Also das root-Kommando sagt Grub, wo die Boot-Partition liegt. Der root-Parameter des Kernels zeigt auf die tatsächliche Root-Partition, die genutzt werden soll.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke!

Das mit dem root ....boot fand ich ja (s.o.) auch schon seltsam!

Mal ausprobieren ...

Halt mal: wenn sda1 die "root-Partition für Grub" ist, dann müßte doch auch das /boot im pfad zum kernelimage weg. Denn /root ist doch nur der Mountpint im Gentoo-Root-Verzeichnis. Den kennt doch Grub noch gar nicht, oder?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Boot! Ich habe einen Boot!

Zwar verreckt der dann in einer Kommandozeile... aber immerhin. Ich habe sogar ein login! D.h. ich habe ein Linux!

Jetzt kann man weitermachen! So ein kernel ist ja schnell kompiliert...

Vielen Dank! Jetzt gehör ich dazu!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Halt mal: wenn sda1 die "root-Partition für Grub" ist, dann müßte doch auch das /boot im pfad zum kernelimage weg. Denn /root ist doch nur der Mountpint im Gentoo-Root-Verzeichnis. Den kennt doch Grub noch gar nicht, oder?

 

Du kannst es wegmachen, musst es aber nicht. Im Boot-Verzeichnis (oder auf der Boot-Partition) ist noch ein Symlink namens boot, der auf . (aktuelles Verzeichnis) verweist. Von daher funktioniert auch das  :Wink: 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

... es mußte drinbleiben, weil ja auf der Partition noch ein Ordner "/boot" entstanden ist.

Im Grunde habe ich jetzt ein Gentoo.

Allerdings paßt manches nicht:

-keine deutsche Tastatur. Das ist schon mal das Schlimmste.

-emerge xorg-server klappt einfach nicht. Vielleicht weil ich in die make.config einen Mirror manuell eingetragen habe. mirrorsearch hat nicht funktioniert: der Befehl wurde nicht erkannt. (das könnte ein echter Bug in der Installation ohne CD sein, oder?)

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> keine deutsche Tastatur. Das ist schon mal das Schlimmste.

 

Na das ist doch kein Problem  :Wink: 

Kannst du einfach in /etc/conf.d/keymaps einstellen.

Bei mir steht da bei KEYMAP

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xorg-server klappt einfach nicht. Vielleicht weil ich in die make.config einen Mirror manuell eingetragen habe. mirrorsearch hat nicht funktioniert: der Befehl wurde nicht erkannt. (das könnte ein echter Bug in der Installation ohne CD sein, oder?)

 

Nein. Mirrorselect ist - soweit ich weiß - ein Gentoo-spezifisches Programm. Das kannst du auch ganz einfach emergen. Wenn du einen Stage3-Tarball entpackst, hast du erst einmal ein pures Grundsystem. Mirrorselect gehört da nicht dazu, lässt sich aber, wie gesagt, einfach emergen.

Zudem: Du MUSST keine Mirrors in der make.conf angeben. Du KANNST, damit z.B. inländische Server bevorzugt werden.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke. AAAhhh, deutsche Tastatur. Das hat genervt! 

In Wirklichkeit geht übrigens emerge nicht, weil eth0 nicht geht. 

Wem was einfällt, sei bitte in den neuen Thread eingeladen.

Danke an alle.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hast du eigentlich das Gentoo Handbuch konsultiert (und von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen)?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich habe es versucht. (Dazu gibt es übrigens schon einen ganzen Thread, in dem ich mich mit jemandem wegen seines "RTFM" anlege.) Leider kann man das nicht, weil das Handbuch sich in Varianten verzettelt. Außerdem habe ich eine Installationsmethode gewählt, zu der mir hier geraten wurde, die aber im Handbuch ... ähm, [räusper], suboptimal beschrieben wird. Da mußte ich sowieso alles anders machen. Außerdem gibt es Kapitel wie das mit den USE-Flags oder das mit den init-Skripten, die von Leuten, die nicht vom Fach sind, nicht verstehbar sind (siehe anderen Thread). Ich habe früher schon die Data-Becker-Bücher gehaßt. Und ich kenne auch echt schwierige Bücher über abstraktes Zeug. Aber diese Kapitel kommen mir vor wie eine in Nanjing halbautomatisch übersetzte Anleitung für Schrottartikel. Gibt es da nicht auch DIN- oder ISO-Normen oder Ergonomie-Guidelines für Bedienungsanleitungen? Außerdem kann sich kein Mensch das ganze Zeug merken. Ich habe mir 10 Seiten Exzerpte erstellt. Wenn man das macht, findet man Fehler im Handbuch. Nicht Rechtschreibfehler, die sowieso, sondern solche des logischen und kausallogischen Aufbaus. Wo ist übrigens das "Hinten" im Handbuch? Das geht doch immer weiter, in die Zusatzhandbücher über Xserver und so weiter rein. Und diese Sachen merkt sich außerdem kein Mensch, ohne sie am laufenden System auszuprobieren.

Deines war jetzt das zweite RTFM hier im Forum. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich das leid. Ich habe den kernel jetzt x mal kompiliert, mit immer anderen eth-Treibermodulen. Dann habe ich das Gerät eingegeben und festgestellt, daß es enorm vielen Leuten gerade so geht wie mir. Haben die denn alle das Handbuch nicht gelesen? Bin ich am Ende der einzige, der das Handbuch gelesen hat? Hast Du das Handbuch gelesen? Lies mal das Handbuch und dann sag mir bitte, wie ich ein eth0 und ein lspci und irgendeinen Browser in mein System reinbekomme.

(Übrigens kann es nicht am Gerät liegen, denn in Ubuntu und Yoper bin ich "out of the box" im Internet.)

Danke    :Exclamation:    Wenn du meinst, daß ich vielleicht erst konfigurieren muß, das hat auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe nur gefragt, ob du es gelesen hast. Es gibt auch Leute, die denken, dass ALLES ohne Handbuch geht und gehen muss.

Also ohne Netzwerk in deinem System zu haben stehst du schon mal nicht so gut da, das ist wahr.

Du müsstest die "distfiles" manuell über dein Ubuntu herunterladen...

lspci müsste in den pciutils drinnen sein. Kannst ja auch mal im ubuntu schauen, was lspci dir da sagt (sollte normalerweise existieren). Oder gleich mit lsmod im ubuntu schauen, was es für ein Netzwerkmodul geladen hat.

Also Netzwerk würde ich jetzt als oberste Priorität einstufen, damit du mit Gentoo weitermachen kannst.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke! Aber: wenn Du mir trotz meines Gemeckers noch helfen möchtest, bitte bitte im anderen Thread! 

Dort stehen schon die diagnostischen Ausgaben drin, und manches mehr. Es scheint der Treiber zu fehlen, aber eben nur im stage3. Mit der liveCD bin ich drin.

Die Bezeichnung meines eth-Apparates steht so nicht im Kompiliermenü. Realtek RTL 8111/8168.

Irgendwer hat sogar schon den ATH 8111 installiert und behauptet, das gehe. Wer anders sagt, daß das am Dualboot mit XP liegt, wegen hibernate.

Hoffentlich lesen wir uns im anderen Thread wieder! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-776519.html

----------

